# Which choke is the best????



## jlmsquared (Oct 25, 2005)

I have read about Patternmaster, Wad Wizard and Drakekiller choke's. Which one is the best? What are the differences? And I can't find Drakekiller's in the retail markets, why? Please help ?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

check this thread out concerning drakekiller..

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15241

jlmsquared,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Custom Gun Works, Inc.
401 N. Univ. Dr.
Fargo, ND 58102

Thank you for your inquiry about Drakekiller customized choke tube. The Drakekiller is for long range shooting with steel shot.
First I would like to explain what a choke is, and what gives it designation. "Choke" really means constriction or lack of it. The more constriction to a point, the tighter the choke, the less constriction the more open the more open the choke. Chokes are measured by thousands of an inch. A choke gets its designation by how many thousands of an inch its taper is smaller than the barrels bore diameter. The standard 12 gauge bore is .730 thousands of an inch. Some gun manufactures are smaller and some are larger. The standard constrictions for the three most common chokes are Improved Cylinder .010 {IC}, Modified .018 {Mod}, and Full .036.
This brings us to one big problem, bores and chokes vary a lot. For example, I had a customer that brought in three shotguns. All were the same make and model, and by the way they were the most popular pump gun ever made. The first had a large bore diameter of .740, the next.730, and the third that measured .726. Now if we screwed in an IC tube that measured .720 in the first barrel we would get a constriction of .020 and you would have a tight Mod. constriction. Put that same choke in the in the barrel that had the .730 bore diameter and you would end up with .010 of constriction which would give us a IC choke. Over the years I have measured thousands of chokes and barrels and this is the norm not the exception. The only way to know for sure what you really have for choke constriction is to have your bore and chokes measured with a bore mike. 
If you purchase a Drakekiller tube it is made for your bore diameter. Along with your tube you also will receive a list of approved loads. These loads have been field tested and patterned by me.
These loads are broken down in three categoies. Early season large Duck loads, late season large Duck loads, and Goose loads. The shells listed are standard steel loads and should be easy to find. Loads larger than BB CAN NOT be shot through this tube and are not needed.
The cost of a Drakekiller is $75. For further information you may call me at 701-232-8525 or Email me at [email protected] and put Drakekiller on topic.

Thank you Kevin Hayer


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you have an effective range you give with the loads or choke?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

USA1x50
First I would like to thank Chris! I had avoided posting in the past, because I have not paid Chris for advertising. Because this is the busiest time of the year for me, my time is very limited to answer questions on line. So if you have questions please call me. To answer your question, I do give guide lines for ranges for the three categories.

thanks Kevin


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

The DRAKEKILLER is awsome! I have used the tube for three straight seasons now and everyone I hunt with is amazed with the pattern this choke produces. Neatless to say they are all shooting DRAKEKILLER chokes now! To bad for me!


----------

